# Socket Size For Anode Rod In Outback



## 14kbiz (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi All,

I have a 2011 Outback 298RE that will be coming out of hibernation soon. It's on a seasonal site 100 miles away and when I winterized I had to borrow a socket to drain the water heater. My question, does anyone know off hand the size socket I need for the anode rod in the water heater? I can't remember if it's 1 1/4" or 1 1/2". Gotta be prepared for opening day.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

14kbiz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a 2011 Outback 298RE that will be coming out of hibernation soon. It's on a seasonal site 100 miles away and when I winterized I had to borrow a socket to drain the water heater. My question, does anyone know off hand the size socket I need for the anode rod in the water heater? I can't remember if it's 1 1/4" or 1 1/2". Gotta be prepared for opening day.
> Thanks in advance!


Just looked in my toolbox for the "big socket that I keep on an extension so I can drain the water heater". It's 1-1/8"


----------

